# Gentle leader/Halti



## cbrand

I don't think that Haltis fit a short faced dog very well.


----------



## Karma'sACat

They are different and made by different companies. Their basic structure is different.
The Hatli has a padded nose strap, which i prefer since one of my dogs' skin gets raw with the plain nylon of the GL. It also has fixed straps on either side of the muzzle









The GL is much simpler, 2 strap design. The pull sits a little further back under the chin/muzzle:


----------



## Purley

No thanks for the info. Doesn't look like it would go on a shih-tzu very well - too bad!


----------



## Purley

I am also going to try one on Cooper. But I like the Halti better. I can see the Gentle Leader coming off over his head. My son was running him one day in the early spring when Cooper stopped dead and my son kept on running and his regular collar came right over his head. Luckily my son is really fit because Cooper started taking off and my son did a football tackle and caught him!!

I can't see either my granddaughter or me managing to do that if the GL came off. I think Sue Ailsby's suggestion of the Easy Walk would be the best, but I can see my son saying its "cissy" for a dog to wear a harness.

I have had "words" with him about leaving Cooper's chain collar on him all the time. The collar fits fairly snug around Cooper's neck so there isn't a whole lot swinging around, but still. I bought him a flat collar. It was the only one that fit him at the groomer's. I picked red, because I knew he wouldn't like pink or pale blue, but apparently a collar with X-O-X-O isn't good for a tough dog!!

Anyway, I explained to my granddaughter and she says she is taking the chain collar off him unless they are going for a walk.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I tried the Gentle Leader with Millie and she just throws her body to the ground and tries to rub the nosepiece off. I know some resistance is expected, but this has lasted months...so I give up. Just be prepared that your dog might dislike the GL at first. I have talked to several people who have awesome results with the GL, and then there are some people like me hwell:


----------



## JE-UK

*no pull harness*

My sister has a coated GSD who weighs more than she does (no hyperbole, she is 95 lbs and he is 110, big boy), who also loathed the Halti, but loved to run after other dogs.

She ended up with him in this harness, which is quite clever. If the dog pulls, the front attachment means he just gets pulled into a circle around you. Called the Sense-ation.

I love new clever dog kit! Even if it is something I don't need.


----------



## poodleholic

> =Purley;98999]I am also going to try one on Cooper. But I like the Halti better. *I can see the Gentle Leader coming off over his head.*


This will never happen when fitted properly.



> I tried the Gentle Leader with Millie and she just throws her body to the ground and tries to rub the nosepiece off. I know some resistance is expected, but this has lasted months...so I give up.


It's important to introduce the GL gradually, a little at a time. To just put it on and go for a walk doesn't work with most dogs.


----------



## jak

Yes, if GL is fitted properly, it shouldn't come off..

When we got saffy, she was uncontrollable around other dogs.. I had no idea about dogs back then, and the Gentle Leader provided me with an extremely good way to help gain that control . 

I think GL should only be temporary, only until problem is fixed..

I can now, If I want, walk Saffy off lead, through a dog show... not that I do .. lol ..


----------



## Purley

After looking at all the options, I have decided to go with Sue Ailsby's recommendation - the Easy Walk harness, where the leash attaches to a martingale D ring on the dog's chest, so the dogs pulls, he gets turned around. 

If this doesn't work, then I will try the GL. 

I went to my local pet store which stocks the Easy Walk harnesses. I nearly had a bird when I saw the price -- $49.95. And I needed three - one for Cooper and one each for my Shih-tzus who both pull like crazy. I tried a small on Sam and it fit, but I wasn't about to spend $150 on the things, besides which the air conditioning wasn't working in the store and it was like an oven in there - so they had to door open and the store was full of mosquitos!

Anyway, I looked on eBay and found new harnesses from a supplier and paid $58 for the three including shipping.


----------



## pudel luv

Purley, we use the Easy Walk Harness on our large standard. It was definitely worth every penny we paid for it. Now that our boy is a year, we alternate with a traditional martingale collar as well. He is responding well to the alternate training. We have to apply very little tension to get a positive response from the harness.

Is the harness you found on ebay the same brand harness? You definitely want the easy clasp for taking the halter on an off. It makes going in and out for walks a lot easier. We can unclasp the harness with one hand, which is helpful with two dogs. Our eldest standard never needed a halter: martingale from the start. Good luck and be sure to let us know how it goes .


----------



## Cdnjennga

ChocolateMillie said:


> I tried the Gentle Leader with Millie and she just throws her body to the ground and tries to rub the nosepiece off. I know some resistance is expected, but this has lasted months...so I give up. Just be prepared that your dog might dislike the GL at first. I have talked to several people who have awesome results with the GL, and then there are some people like me hwell:


Yeah, that's pretty common. The Halti and Gentle Leader can be pretty aversive, to the point that some positive reinforcement trainers won't use them. I think they can be good if your dog accepts it overall, but if they reject it and seem unhappy with it, best to try something else.


----------



## Purley

Yes, it was an Easy Walk dog harness:

EASY WALK HARNESS Dog Premier/Gentle Leader No Pull Black Large on eBay.ca (item 380222911960 end time 07-Jul-10 17:55:39 EDT)

I like how the part that goes under the dog's body is a different colour. Otherwise those things look like a Chinese puzzle!!!


----------



## RustySpoo

*Measurments in inches please.*

If someone out there in poodleforum land uses a size 2 halti, could you please tell me what the neck strap measures. All the way small and at its largest. I bought a size 2 but I think I was scammed. It's sooooo big. And the tag was cut off. Before I complain I want to make sure.


----------

